# Randall knives.



## Northern patriot (Sep 30, 2015)

I looking at getting one of their knives. Anyone who has one, please tell me if they are worth the money 
Thanks NP


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Well now, that's up to you. I've never even actually seen one in person but folks on other forums rave about their quality and strength. Definitely out of my economic range.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

which one are you looking at?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have the #1 fighter shown in my picture, it is next to the cold steel tanto, or the second down on the right..

The knife is unbelievably well made and sharp enough to shave with, sheath is class A also.

The ergo's of it are good also with a double quillion to protect you hand.

The grip is formed to allow a natural straight thrust without flexing the wrist.

The blade is shaped similar to a dirk, very gradual on the nose angle for ease of penetration without breakage risk.

The only place it lacks, is the grip in turning the blade when inserted,

the blood has a tendency to cause your hand to rotate on the grip, need thumb on quillion to assist in rotation.

then move thumb over the quillion to assist in withdrawing the blade, it may have struck bone or it is held buy a vacuum.

It also has a full tang, which is needed in a heavy use condition.

If you can afford it you won't go wrong.

I had that one for 25? years, it holds an edge well. they are worth a lot of money today.

I also understand that there is a long wait also, took 6 months to get that one out of an order of 12.

Each of us in our group got one as a Christmas present, presented to us by one of the guys, all were identical. 
.
All I have had to do about two yeas ago is treat the leather and tighten the pommel nut.

This one is not hacked like some others by amateurs who think they can sharpen them right.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Totally goofy lookin knives to me. Only dumb spaniards bring a knife to a gun fight. Get a grip.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Totally goofy lookin knives to me. Only dumb spaniards bring a knife to a gun fight. Get a grip.


My name is Inigo Montoya. You killa my father. Prepare to die.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I do not go by "name" I go by "alloy." Right now the best hard-use knives available are those made with vanadium and cobalt.

I have a 3V Guardian 3 from Bradford, and two TOPS Mil-Spie 3.5Ts. I do like 1095 steel for pure slicing ability, and I have a TOPS C.U.T. 4.0 for that.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice but uber expensive! I could buy a truck load of Buck,Ka Bar or Gerber for the cost of a Randell.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

You also have to realize that their basic design was for "fighting." About the last place to even see knife dueling is on a retrospective of "The West Side Story."

As a survival knife, there are numerous better choices. like ESEE, Bradford, and Ka-Bar.

I do have a prejudice. I think most of the knife fighting actually goes on in TK magazine amongst the writers--who think they all are riverboat card-sharps...


----------



## Northern patriot (Sep 30, 2015)

They really have a great look I'm leaning towards the " camp and trail" but also the trapper . As stated , they are premium cost , but would last a lifetime then some. 
Great collection Socon42!! The Tourist , I will check those other brands Thanks NP


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

In my aging years I find that my use for Knives are for opening packages and sitting around and sharpening them while I sip Bourbon and watch NASCAR...IF, and that's a big IF... I was going to a knife fight I'd probably help stimulate the economy and hire an illegal Meskin to attend the Knife Fight in my stead, but then again that's just me!....:vs_laugh:



bigwheel said:


> Totally goofy lookin knives to me. Only dumb spaniards bring a knife to a gun fight. Get a grip.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> In my aging years I find that my use for Knives are for opening packages and sitting around and sharpening them while I sip Bourbon and watch NASCAR...IF, and that's a big IF... I was going to a knife fight I'd probably help stimulate the economy and hire an illegal Meskin to attend the Knife Fight in my stead, but then again that's just me!....:vs_laugh:


Reminds me of a poem I learned as a young boy ...

One dark night in the middle of the day
Two dead boys got up to fight
Back to back they stood facing each other
One pulled out a knife and shot the other
Now if you don't believe this story is true
Ask the blind man for he saw it to


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Northern patriot said:


> The Tourist , I will check those other brands Thanks NP


Some Bradford knives are made from cobalt steel and 3V--in case you have to slice a hole in a Bradley tank...


----------



## ridgerunnersurvival (Jul 17, 2017)

+1 to the Esee and will add the Cold Steel SRK. The new ones are absolutely great, but if you can get an old Carbon V model, they are better. They can be found on Ebay pretty regularly.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Its always nice to carry a knife to give to the dead guy in the gun fight..in case he forgot to bring his own weapon. Switch blades are nice for that. Much less trouble than toting a throw down gun. I like the way yall think. Uncle Slippy..I would hire a Purto Rikkan for the substitute knife fight. They sink em in deep. South of Border Folks and African Americans just tend to clown around. Or so they say.


----------



## Butler Ford (Mar 5, 2015)

I have a model 14 and I do not like it at all. So, for me, the answer is NO!

BF


----------

